# Great Stuff for DIY background



## norva (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone used Great stuff to make a background with? Is it safe? Thanks


----------



## norva (Jan 23, 2013)

Nevermind....i see it has insect repellant


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I've see it used though which is weird if it has an insect repellent in it. hmmm going to look into this more now.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Great Stuff for ponds can be used. It's messy to work with and Drylok will not adhere to it.


----------



## norva (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks for the input...i was looking at great stuff for ponds but if it doesn't adhere to drylock there is no point in using it


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

norva said:


> thanks for the input...i was looking at great stuff for ponds but if it doesn't adhere to drylock there is no point in using it


You can use spray paint once the surface has been roughened up but it's not ideal. Now for accidents or quick cover-ups, it works great.


----------



## norva (Jan 23, 2013)

DanniGirl said:


> norva said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the input...i was looking at great stuff for ponds but if it doesn't adhere to drylock there is no point in using it
> ...


Gotcha thanks


----------

